# Link in neuem Tab



## YelloW22 (22. Februar 2011)

hallo. habe in meinem phpcode das:

```
<area onclick='window.location.href = XXX>
```
 - dadurch wird der Link im gleichen tab geöffnet wie die Seite. wie kann ichs in einem neuen Tab öffnen?


----------



## Yaslaw (22. Februar 2011)

ist HTML oder ev. Javascript, aber nicht PHP. Egal was für eine Endung deine Datei hat.
-> verschoben


----------



## SpiceLab (27. Februar 2011)

YelloW22 hat gesagt.:


> habe in meinem phpcode das:
> 
> ```
> <area onclick='window.location.href = XXX>
> ...


Sowas fällt unter die Kategorie Grundlagenforschung /-wissen:


SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Verweise (Links) / Verweise definieren und gestalten /
Zielfenster für Verweise bestimmen
SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / links / 
target


----------

